

Entrepreneurs: Why do you need VC anyway? - pathik
http://scobleizer.com/2010/09/26/entrepreneurs-why-do-you-need-vc-anyway/

======
fookyong
I shouldn't feed the troll, but:

1) Scoble hasn't started a company. As far as I can tell he jumps from one
major corporate sponsor to another. Based on his background I don't think he's
qualified to talk about this. Correct me if I'm mistaken. I know he reports on
startups a lot, but well, I like going to the zoo but I have no idea how to
change an elephant's diaper.

2) PCH (cited in this article) raised VC:

<http://techcrunch.com/2008/09/29/21-million-for-mr-china/>

My opinion, I think you can get away with saying "you don't need VC to do
great things", but certain types of business are going to need VC. Plain and
simple.

If you're making software where your marginal costs per user are low, but ARPU
is high, then if you have the talent and determination you can probably
bootstrap until you're in the black. For some reason people get it into their
heads that this is the archetypal web startup. It's not. Some need tons of
initial capital outlay, some don't get profitable until there is massive
scale.

And lets not forget that VC isn't just about money.

